# What did I do wrong?



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

As y'all know I made my first farm cheddar. My first cheese ever. I finally tried it yesterday. The flavor is great!!! However it falls apart like feta? Really dry too.
Did I not press it hard enough? Long enough? I want to try again but I dont want to make the same mistake.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

If it was too dry, you might have overheated the curds. Here is a forum with a discussion on the topic.

http://www.rickandlynne.com/rick/go/forums/viewthread/947/


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

After reading the link you provided, it came down to PH levels? No where did it state in my beginner cheese making adventures to be aware of PH levels. Is there anyone or class nearby that I can take in Texas? I need some one-on-one help with explanations.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Found one and signed up too, thank goodness...LOL


----------



## Ellie Mae (Jan 18, 2011)

congrats on your first cheese!

when making my first one's they came out a bit dry and crumbly too, and I also don't know much about or pay attention to the PH factor..

I found that using much weight the first hour expressed too much cream and ended up with a dryer cheese..
when I just use the follower with little to no weight for the first few turns the cheese came out much creamier.

not very scientific, but thought I'd share what helped me.

Our doe just had quads this am so am looking forward to having milk for cheesemaking again!


----------

